# color-shop | post production tools for photographers



## Preset Shop (Jul 8, 2012)

View attachment 2550
*
color-shop story*
color-shop was born in 2008, as an internal initiative in a photography production company, to collect all our post production and workflow tools in one place. We wanted an easier way to access and share all the editing tools and resources online within our team, as we were frequently travelling the world photographing. It then developed into a business idea, to fund the time we spend in developing workflow tools and grew from there.
All the photography on our site has been photographed and produced by our team of creatives within photography, retouching and graphic design and we have all attended art school and have bachelor degrees in our respective trades. Our color treatments have been used in a range of fashion & advertising campaigns and have been widely published in magazine editorials worldwide.

The color-shop collections come with our most loved Lightroom and Camera Raw (Acr) presets, covering all genres of photography. We have also recently developed retouching brushes for Lightroom, making it possible to retouch directly onto your raw images. It’s a major time saver, as well as keeping the maximum file quality and file size down.
We are here to share all our knowledge and to keep you up to date with all the new photography related software and gear, and hopefully inspire and educate!

Best,
color-shop team
View attachment 2549


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum color-shop.  I've moved your thread to the Lightroom advertising forum, where more of our members will see you.  The paid advertising is currently on hold while I work out the rates, so you're getting a freebie for the time being!


----------

